# SVS. in Spokane wa.



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

So I have a place in my town called huppins or online called one call. They now sell SVS and from what I understand are the only store they are in. I had a couple chances to check them out. Wow they are a great product. I have owned ID subs but these things are in a whole nother level.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

SVS is the real deal. I purchased the. Pb12-NSD a couple of years ago to replace my boomy Klipsch Sub 12 and am amazed by the difference every time I hear it. It's musical and shakes the house.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

They have the 13 inch ported in there main theater room. I would say the room is 16 x 27 ish and that one sub sounded great at any volume. And pressurized the room.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

It's amazing what they can do. My room is 16x19 and opens up to the kitchen, and just one PB12 does serious damage. It shakes the couch.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

While it's cool that you can check out the SVS products in store, I would not recommend buying from onecall. You only get the SVS "Bill of Rights" if you purchase directly through SVS online. 

Not saying their customer service wouldn't still bend over backwards for you, you're just much better off going straight to the source.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

I would have to see what they say about that. I was talking more if someone was close and wanted to see and hear them. It is kind of a crazy that svs contacted them to become a dealer. I guess they flew in and had all there products to show off. The people at huppins have great things to say about the svs crew and there visit.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's the first I've heard of SVS adding a middle man in the USA. I wonder what's brewing there? Are they trying to go more mainstream & testing the more traditional approach???? ID in the subwoofer department is highly competative.


----------



## qx56 (Mar 6, 2012)

They approached huppins and and I guess huppins was not quite sure about the brand because in Spokane we don't have a lot of people buying subs in this price range. Keep in mind huppins carries some pretty nice stuff and have some people that they have done some high end theaters for. The guy told me svs came to town and did a demo of the subs and speaker. Huppins was pretty impressed with the products and people associated with it. That they decided to move forward. They have been selling well for them.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

SVS has come a long way, they have certianly earned the right to enter the high end SW market.


----------

